# Okay, Here's The Deal



## Dorie (Feb 26, 2006)

I've think I have completed my research.

Marci, from Lakeshore RV called me and I think I've received a lot of good information. Because the truck we will be hauling our trailer is a Ford F150, we decided that the 21RS would best meet our needs.

Help me out if I'm not seeing this crearly:

15,200 for the 21RS
984 for Delivery
199 for Electric Jack
535 for the Equalizer Hitch
170 for Processing
10 for Intransit

That comes to about 17,100. Now without all the extra stuff, the least expensive unit around here was 17,900.

She also told me the interest rate is tax deductible (second home).

I need your honest opinions, please. I don't want to mess up.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Dorie,

First, yes the interest you pay on the TT is tax deductible, second home.

Second, I think it sounds like a good deal, but the main thing is does it sound like a good deal to you. It's just like buying a car some people will say you could have got a better deal somewhere else and some will say you got a good deal. The only person that madders is you. You did your research and found the best deal you could then you should be happy. As long as you are happy that is all that madders.

Third, Congrats on your new Outback you are about to buy. Have fun camping, for that is the main goal.

Leon


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

The prices you are quoting I assume (bad word) does not include tax.

I know hen I purchased my 29BHS my price included delivery and my hitch and prep was 925 together. My loan I thought was a good deal at 6.99% fixed for 51/2 years to 12 years, I opted for a 6 year loan. I think I got a great deal and that's what counts.

The deal is what you make of it, you have everything detailed. If you feel you have received a good deal and are satified with the dealer and the deal that is the most important part. I do not think you will get any cheaper price than 15.2K for a brand new trailer. Any extras are just that extras and use your best negotiating skills when adding things up.

Anyway great trailer congrats on the purchase and best of luck and hope to see you camping.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

You might want to get them to throw in the hitch. The price seems pretty good. It never hurts to ask for something....

As others have said, don't forget the tax.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Marci from Lakeshore must be pretty busy. My Outback 23RS was scheduled to leave their lot today for the journey out west. I just purchased from them and the deal looks pretty similar to mine. I can't wait for the weekend to get it setup. I will be heading out to wine country for the shake down trip.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Most of it seems fine. I checked my Lakeshore paperwork and I couldn't find a Intransit fee







. If you are having it delivered why buy the hitch from them. You could get an Equal-I-zer brand from rvwholesalers.com cheaper after all the guy delivering the trailer is not going to set up your hitch. But if you are financing the whole thing why not.

Good Luck

John


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Dorie,

Sounds like your deal is typical of what most of us are paying for the 21RS, so there's every reason to feel good about the numbers.

Buying a travel trailer feels a lot like buying a new car. Just as soon as you feel like you won, on the drive home or after you cruise a few internet sites you discover that the dealer made some profit afterall! Let's face it - these sales folks are professionals; they do this every day. You and I do it every several years - it's kinda hard to win.

You will love your 21RS! On our very first trip, we forgot all about purchase prices, negotiations, finance rates, and all that other stuff. We were camping!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

It's only deductible if you don't already have a second home. Government won't allow three...DARN THEM!!!

Enjoy the new Outback


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

just finished my taxes and didn't deduct the interest. But I sold my second home last year as well, so I guess I'll have to wait until next year to deduct my Outback interest...









sorry for the hijack...

Dorie, it does sound like a pretty good deal. I wondered about the hitch and jack as well.

Congratulations, by the way!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Being from Canada our prices are different. Being a tax write...Oh how I wish.

I would question

$170 processing (Is this for the dealer to fill out the paperwork?)
$10 Intransit (what is this fee for?????)

Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Prices look ok. As noted you can save $ and buy your hitch from rvwholesalers.com - that will save you $135. I refuse to pay processing fees, that's what's included in the sales price. So if the Outback was $15,370 would you still buy it? I'd argue a bit on that processing fee, but that's just me.


----------



## Dorie (Feb 26, 2006)

Did any of you pay a processing fee? Is there anything else I should mention?

Thanks. You guys are the best! sunny


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

I think that if you'll adopt the "everything's negotiable" stategy you'll come out good. My particular dealer wanted to charge me $599 for setup and training me how to use the camper. Only took one sentence from me and that charge was dropped. Then we carved out $2600 of other costs and discounts and we were getting close.

Always remember that the purchase price of the camper and the financing are two distinctly different deals. Although I financed my camper through my dealer's finance manager, I negotiated just as aggressively for my interest rate as I did the purchase price of the camper. They started out wanting to "give" me 6.9 percent interest, but after thirty minutes of negotiation and talking directly to the bank on the dealer's phone, I signed papers at 5.65 percent.

Everything *- everything -* is negotiable!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Processing fee???

So they want YOU to pay them to do the paperwork so you can buy the trialer they are trying to sell??? --

tell them to drop the Processing fee and the INTRANSIT fee .. they are just seeing if they can milk a free night on the town off of you ....


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Pastor John said:


> I think that if you'll adopt the "everything's negotiable" stategy you'll come out good. My particular dealer wanted to charge me $599 for setup and training me how to use the camper. Only took one sentence from me and that charge was dropped. Then we carved out $2600 of other costs and discounts and we were getting close.
> 
> Always remember that the purchase price of the camper and the financing are two distinctly different deals. Although I financed my camper through my dealer's finance manager, I negotiated just as aggressively for my interest rate as I did the purchase price of the camper. They started out wanting to "give" me 6.9 percent interest, but after thirty minutes of negotiation and talking directly to the bank on the dealer's phone, I signed papers at 5.65 percent.
> 
> ...


Well stated!! the dealers try to zip you for a couple hundred hear and there. they assume you will feel so good about negotiating down the sales price that they can tack on a few 'routine fee's' without you putting up much of a response. and the loan department does the same. they sell you a little higher interest rate in exchange for a kick back from the loan company.

everything is negotiable.

in the end, make sure you will not regret what you paid. and once you sign the papers, NEVER think about it again, just enjoy your new TT.

happy camping

scott


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Dorie,

I just ordered my 26rs from Marci about a week ago. She has been great to deal with. I was very impressed with their prices. Without having to negotiate, I will be saving about $5000 compared to the prices I found locally. And for the price - $15,999. I plan on making a trip to Michigan to pick it up; that will save almost $1000.

Now if I really wanted to squeeze every penny I could, they may have trown in the hitch or other goodies in the price. You just have to get to a point that your happy with the deal, and like someone has already said, just enjoy camping.

I did ask that they price match the Equalizer($399) and the Prodigy($95) with RVWholesalers. I figured I could get them myself, the shipping would have been free from RVwholesalers due to the amount, and then I'd have time to install them. But instead, they will be set-up both for me when we get there and it's included in the price.

Whatever you do, I welcome and I enjoy your Outback!

Mike


----------



## RPCVbuds (Feb 27, 2006)

199 for Electric Jack

Congratulations! We are also thinking about purchasing an Outback, can you tell me why you need an electric jack? RPCVbuds


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You don t need one but it is a major help instead of cranking. On my spring list, after one year for me it is time.

Jhn


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

RPCVbuds said:


> 199 for Electric Jack
> 
> Congratulations! We are also thinking about purchasing an Outback, can you tell me why you need an electric jack? RPCVbuds
> [snapback]88526[/snapback]​


 I think it is one of those options that once you have one you will never be if out one. I wish I knew about them before I bought. I would have put it into the orginal deal.

Thor


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I bought mine from a dealer who gave me the deal I wanted after other dealerships turned me down. Can I do better? Not around here. Your deal will be relative to location and timing.


----------



## Dorie (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm now looking at another deal. Has anyone bought from Bison Campers? I think they are in Springdale, MO.


----------

